# The Grain Racers



## Essjay

I read a book some years ago, named. "The Last Of The Grain Racers" But forget the author! Any ideas?


----------



## Cisco

Probably 'The Last Grain Race' by Eric Newby.... brilliant book.


----------



## loco

Was it by Alan Villiers? He wrote at least one book of the last days of sail around the Horn-and I think he did some cine film of one of them ("Grace Harwar"?).
Martyn


----------



## Frank P

As Cisco says the title is the The Last Grain Race by Eric Newby and it is a very good read.

Cheers Frank


----------



## joe732

Frank P said:


> As Cisco says the title is the The Last Grain Race by Eric Newby and it is a very good read.
> 
> Cheers Frank


Great Book, read it 3 times over the years and eventually bought a hard bound copy of it that I found in a book shop in Falmouth.


----------



## doncontrols

Eric Newby's 'Last Grain Race' - absolutely excellent. As is his 'Short walk in the Hindu Kush'. He was a man I would have liked to meet ...


----------



## Davie M

loco said:


> Was it by Alan Villiers? He wrote at least one book of the last days of sail around the Horn-and I think he did some cine film of one of them ("Grace Harwar"?).
> Martyn


I remember Alan Villiers presenting the MN program on the BBC overseas program during the late 50's
Davie


----------



## ninabaker

Villiers wrote one or two books as well - including one called the Grain Race: 


Whaling In The Frozen South (1925 The Bobbs-Merrill co.)
The Wind Ship (1928) Hurst & Blackett, Ltd.)
Falmouth for Orders (1929 Henry Holt and Company)
By way of Cape Horn (1930 Henry Holt and Co); illustrated with photographs taken by Ronald Gregory Walker and the author
Sea Dogs of Today (1931 Henry Holt & Company)
Vanished Fleets (1931 Charles Scribner's Sons, ISBN 0-684-14112-4)
The Sea in Ships (1932 G. Routledge and Sons Ltd.)
Voyage of the "Parma"; The Great Grain Race of 1932 (1933 G. Bles)
Grain Race (1933 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Last of the Wind Ships, with over 200 photographs by the author (1934 William Morrow and Co)
The Sea in Ships (1934 William Morrow and Co)
Cruise of the Conrad (1937 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Stormalong (1937 Charles Scribner's Sons)
The Making of a Sailor (1938 William Morrow and Co)
Joey Goes To Sea, Illustrated by Victor J. Dowling (1939 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Sons of Sinbad (1940 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Whalers of the Midnight Sun, Illustrated with woodcuts by Charles Pont (1947 Charles Scribner's Sons)
The Set of the Sails; The Story of a Cape Horn Seaman (1949 Hodder and Stoughton)
The Coral Sea (1949 Museum Press)
The Quest of the Schooner Argus (1951 Charles Scribner's Sons)
The Indian Ocean (1952 Museum Press)
Monsoon Seas (1952 McGraw Hill)
And Not To Yield; A Story of the Outward Bound School of Adventure, Illustrated by Jean Main and David Cobb (1953 Scribner)
The Cutty Sark; Last of A Glorious Era, Introduction by the Duke of Edinburgh (1953 Hodder and Stoughton)
The Way of a Ship (1953 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Sailing Eagle (1955 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Pioneers of the Seven Seas (1956 Routledge & Paul)
Wild Ocean (1957 McGraw Hill)
The New Mayflower (1958 Scribner)
Give me a ship to sail (1959 Charles Scribner's Sons)
Of Ships and Men, a Personal Anthology (1962 Newnes)
The Ocean; Man's Conquest of the Sea (1963 Dutton)
Oceans of the World; Man's Conquest of the Sea (1963 Museum Press Ltd.)
The Battle of Trafalgar (1965 Macmillan)
Captain Cook (1967 Scribner)
The Deep Sea Fishermen (1970 Hodder and Stoughton)
The War with Cape Horn (1971 Pan Books Ltd., ISBN 0-330-23697-0)
My Favourite Sea Stories, Drawings by Mark Myers (1972 Lutterworth Press)
The Bounty Ships of France, Alan Villiers and Henri Picard (1972 Charles Scribner's Sons, ISBN 0-684-13184-6)
Men Ships and the Sea, Foreword by Melville Bell Grosvenor (1973 National Geographic Society, ISBN 0-87044-018-7)
Posted Missing (1974 Charles Scribner's Sons, ISBN 0-684-13871-9)
Voyaging With The Wind: An Introduction to Sailing Large Square Rigged Ships (1975 H.M. Stationery Office)


----------



## BeerSailor

On Abebooks.co.uk there are several copies of The Last Grain Race, cost
approx £3.00 inc postage...


----------



## randcmackenzie

By Eric Newby, and a great and hilarious read.

Villiers was an excellent author and illustrator as well.

We got them all courtesy of the Seafarer's Education Service. Erimus' much loved wooden boxes. Later orange plastic.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Here's a video-4 episodes-which you may like to view:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.tv/members/action/viewvideo/1733/Passat/

and another:- http://www.shipsnostalgia.tv/members/action/viewvideo/2053/A_Cape_Horner/


----------



## ninabaker

In similar vein I can also reccommend:
The cruise of the Cachalot, by Frank Bullen and available free at http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1356
A

and for the more coastwise types:
WW Jacobs: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/28701/28701-h/28701-h.htm


----------



## Steve Hodges

And another recommendation for anyone enjoying Eric Newby's "The Last Grain Race" would be Adrian Seligman's "The Slope of the Wind".
Seligman sailed with Erikson for four years, in Olivebank and Killoran, and the book also includes some amusing chapters about his first experiences at sea in a 1930's motor coaster.


----------



## Farmer John

If you get the Newby book, make sure you also get the book of photos he took on that trip, it is amazing. Should be googleable.


----------



## Allan Wareing

Essjay said:


> I read a book some years ago, named. "The Last Of The Grain Racers" But forget the author! Any ideas?


Essjay, I have the book here in my hand. The Last Grain Race by Eric Newby . Published by Penguin in1958 (price 3/6).
A good read, Allan.
P.S. All pictures are there. Attached is one of author,Allan.


----------

